# Aurora Ultra 5 Chassis



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

I got one of these cars in a trade, and iam wanting to know the history on these cars? Like are they rare? As i never seen one before.

Any info would be great.

Blake


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

I belive Ultra 5 happened in the mid 70s, Auroras first crack at slotless using Afx style bodies. Like any slotless concept, they weren't too popular though some bodies have found their way onto standard Afx chassis.

Here's a link to a parts breakdown:
http://www.modelmotorist.com/web-content/ault5al.jsp

And a possible lead for parts:
http://1victorylane.homestead.com/files/aurora.htm

Here's an auction (complete with high price) on an Ultra 5 set:
http://www.mrconey.com/slotcars/classified/21295

Hope this helps...


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

That Coney price is funny.... I bought the same set, sealed, from tubtrack for 90 bucks last year


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

videojimmy said:


> That Coney price is funny.... I bought the same set, sealed, from tubtrack for 90 bucks last year


His pricing always seems to be on the higher side. rr


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

the Ultra 5 chassis is also a cool one to modify for slot racing. they'll run in both dierections on the track because of the double cluth gears on the rear axel. 
They also make cool 4 wheel drive chassis too


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

...or steering for slotted track


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

cool idea Bill


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Bill Hall said:


> ...or steering for slotted track



How well does it run Bill??


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

that was a speedsteer chassis not a ultra 5 

http://www.tycotcrracing.com/index....teries-of-the-aurora-ultra-5-slotless-system/

have fun


----------

